# how do you arrange the filter media in your canister?



## jarthel (18 Nov 2009)

like from top to bottom, what's the arrangement? (e.g. top basket = bioballs, middle = noodles and bottom basket = wool)

I am assuming the inlet and outlet are both on top.

maybe the arrangement does not matter?

Thank you


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Nov 2009)

jarthel said:
			
		

> like from top to bottom, what's the arrangement? (e.g. top basket = bioballs, middle = noodles and bottom basket = wool)
> 
> I am assuming the inlet and outlet are both on top.
> 
> ...



Assume you are talking about a TetraTec external filter - if so

Noddles at the bottom, Bio balls in the middle, wool in the top



 

see attached picy
Regards
Paul.


----------



## jarthel (18 Nov 2009)

I'm not talking specifically about tetratac as they don't sell it here (I'm living outside the UK).

But there are plenty of canister out there where the inlet and outlet are both at the top. assuming this is the case, I assume the water enters the bottom basket first and goes out of top lastly.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Nov 2009)

jarthel said:
			
		

> I'm not talking specifically about tetratac as they don't sell it here (I'm living outside the UK).
> 
> But there are plenty of canister out there where the inlet and outlet are both at the top. assuming this is the case, I assume the water enters the bottom basket first and goes out of top lastly.



Spot on   what filter have you got.

paul


----------



## jarthel (18 Nov 2009)

I got an aqua one cf1200 and a chairman mao special (2000 LPH) (haven't bought it yet. waiting for the tank).


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Nov 2009)

jarthel said:
			
		

> I got an aqua one cf1200 and a chairman mao special (2000 LPH) (haven't bought it yet. waiting for the tank).




Jarthel

here is a short cut to your instruction - aqua have the noodle / bio balls the oposite way to tetra tec so its up to you which way you have them - personally i would put them in the configuration that Tetra tec have them.

http://www.aquaone.co.uk/documents/Aqui ... es_new.pdf

Regards
Paul.


----------



## jarthel (18 Nov 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> jarthel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Paul. 

But some member don't follow the instruction manual. They have their own way of filling up the canister. 2 canister. 1 canister could be just would. while the other is full of balls/noodles.


----------



## altaaffe (18 Nov 2009)

I think a lot depend on preference.

I run 2 filters on my Malawi tank, set up as the manufacturers suggest.

One is Tetratec, the other, Rena.  Tetra has large mass at the bottom to capture big lumps and them sponge above, Rena goes the other way.  The Rena requires more frequent maintenance due to the sponges clogging up so I'm going to try the baskets the same way the Tetra has and see what the effect is.  I've never had slow down of water output with any of the Tetras but have with the Renas.  (incidentally my FX5 is still my fave filter)


----------

